# Looking for raw feeders in Kansas City and surrounding areas



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I have found a source for raw meat for our dogs that is extremely cost effective, with meat that is safe, hormone free, USDA approved food.

With availability to green tripe, ground beef, salmon, turkey, chicken, some organs, or a premade completely balanced raw. 
Prices per lb range between $0.29-$0.56 per pound. 

Ordering must be done in bulk so the more people that join the cheaper the cost. For more details you can PM me your email address and I will send you the information about it. 

Seeking reliable people who feed raw that can order at least a hundred to a few hundred lbs at a time. We already have a nice group but we are looking to expand to be able to do regular deliveries to our area.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes Karma6577 got lucky and messaged me right before our order and got to squeeze in. Everyone loved the meat they got and plan to continue to order. Still looking for more people in the Kansas city area. Even if you live in Wichita, or in missouri a few hours away. The quality of meat, the cost, ordering in bulk, it makes it worth it! 

I am really excited at this find and will be ordering a lot of meat from this company!!


----------



## blacksheph (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, Are you still placing orders? I would like to join. We live in Kc area.

Thanks,

alesia


----------



## blacksheph (Jun 7, 2014)

*Kc area...order with you*



4TheDawgies said:


> I have found a source for raw meat for our dogs that is extremely cost effective, with meat that is safe, hormone free, USDA approved food.
> 
> With availability to green tripe, ground beef, salmon, turkey, chicken, some organs, or a premade completely balanced raw.
> Prices per lb range between $0.29-$0.56 per pound.
> ...




Would like to order with you. Live in kc area. How do I get more info?

Alesia


----------

